# Best Place to buy a Kayak in the Houston/Galveston Area



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

I was wondering where you guys reccomend buying a kayak in the Galveston/Houston area?


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Best deal is going to be a used one. Try the TKF board classifieds.


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

Fishing Tackle Unlimited in Houston.
Speak to Ruben "Snookdude" in the yak section.
He'll hook you up.


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

jbethhard go over to www.texaskayakfisherman.com and look at the classified board. there are alot of kayaks for sale, with very good deals. most are local houston guys selling there used kayaks to get new ones


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

Southwest Paddle Sports in the Woodlands.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

I suppose "best" would depend on what brand of kayak you're looking for. Not all stores sell all brands.

If you read up on TexasKayakFisherman.com (TKF) and use the "Search" function to read some back posts about the brands you are leaning toward, then you'll have a better idea of what brand and model of kayak you want.

On TKF, you can click on "Links" on the toolbar near the top of the page. There you'll find links to some of the major kayak manufacturers. Look through their models and review the specifications for length, width, weight and carrying capacity.

Short and wide = more stable, but slower
Long and narrow = faster, but a little more "tippy"

IMO, the carrying capacity of a kayak should be about 75 - 100 pounds more than your body weight. That will allow you to carry plenty of gear and to be comfortable in the kayak.

Happy kayak hunting!


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

man i need to get over there and start reading. I want to get one but have no idea on what to get.. My bonus check is comming around the corner..


----------



## jbethard (May 2, 2005)

Mrs. B, 
I have narrowed it down to either the Cobra fish and dive or the Ocean Kayak Drifter. I gotta have one made for us big boyz.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Southwest Paddle Sports north of Houston may carry both of those brands. Give 'em a call. I think they also may have rental models so you can try them out before you buy.


----------

